# Turning display off ends app



## wayne (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a Samsung galaxy note 3 phone. 

I have noticed if I turn the display off or if I operate other functions within the phone and then go back to the Uber app, the Uber app needs to be reopened.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

That's how the android driver app works, you should get a notification every few minutes that the app will close, you can choose to keep it open from the notification, or it will automatically close.

Do you have the notifications turned off for the partner app?

They could have taken it out, I haven't checked it lately and they continuously update it with useless changes.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It was so slow last night I timed it. It will notify you after 3 minutes that you need to return to the driver app. If you do not open it back up within 30 seconds, you will find yourself off line. It is really indicative of the Uber arrogance which emanates from the top (Travis K.) Any driver would prefer that the app have a setting that the user could change for how long the app could stay in the background. Most of us would choose the longest setting possible.

I guess we can add it the list of "fixes" that Uber should make. I am sure that Uber would put it right beside "adding tip capability for UberX" on their priority list.


----------

